# Howdy from western CO!



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Chuck....... I'm still in the "soak" mode myself.
There are so many facets to beekeeping I think we are
always learning.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Chuck,
You dont happen to bee the guy w/ the hives on the side of the hwy heading out of town towards Baggs?
I have 2 sisters in Craig and one near those hives. Good Luck in GJ. Where atre you located? I go back there a few times a year. The season will really help. You'll be part of the peach pollination yippee!!
There's a new guy in Colbran and Alpha6 is in Snowmass fequent here on Beesource. 
Good Luck


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Zane, no those aren't mine. There are at least 2 big commercial producers who have hives in Craig over the summer but move 'em out for the winter. And at least 2 other side-liners around there too.
We were south of the airport about 4 miles.

I'm on the west side of town here, quite a ways away from the orchards in Palisade but still lots of irrigated alfalfa and honey producing "weeds" here. I'm trying to get some hives on the river (Colorado). We have an orchard owner that will let us keep some hives in his orchards on Orchard Mesa but we'll have to wait to see how much we build up to justify running over there. 

I'm hoping that Frank, the guy up in Collbran, will be able to arrange a spot for me up there. I'm not sure if there is a summer dearth here or how long it is - we might move some up there at that time. Or just leave some there for the season to get that "Mountain Wildflower" honey.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Cheers Chuck! Send us some o' that moisture over here when you get a chance . Welcome to the board.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Mtn Gold,
I know a few folks around there(GJ) that have some land if interested I can ask around and see if they mind some hives. Just dont know if you want to drive all over the place? Glade Park, Whitewater and maybe up east of Colbran too. Are you in Fruita, or Redlands.
I sure like them Palisade Peaches. They are the best around I think. I fly out every year just to get some.
My sis Karen and brother in law Harold Brown live up north of town. I was out there a few weeks ago sledding and ice fishing down south towards Oak Creek. Hit a deer on the trip back to Craig. That road going south from the airport up over the top.
You remember when TWA landed there in Craig instead of Hayden? LOL
How many TWA pilots does it take to land a plane?
2 and a 1/5th :lpf:
Regarding Dearth, there used to be a guy last name Simpson(its been a long time though) that raised bees off 1st and F road. He might know the particulars. Its dry as you can get in the summer. good luck


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Chuck and Beth...welcome...as you already know from "lurking" here on the board, there are a lot of nice folks here who are willing to help.


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Fred and Ben,

Zane, We're very close to Redlands but still in GJ on 25 Rd. 
Regarding Palisade Peaches - they're almost unbelievable - the altitude is the main reason as it raises the sugar content. The dry desert environment is also good for 'em. 
The vineyards here are also becoming quite popular on a national scale.

The deer and elk around Craig...don't get me started.
Hope your vehicle wasn't too messed up.

TWA: ya gotta wonder what was going through their heads when they saw that short little runway. Like - Maybe we're in the wrong place!

Back to bees:
I think we have enough places to put bees this year but I'll keep your offer in mind for the future. My supervisor has a place in Glade Park - I might use his place to for queen mating.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Gj,co*

The deer hit the bumper, the elk is in my freezer  although they where a bit late this year.
Glade Park has its own climate up there should be alot of alfalfa and maybe clover in the fields. Lots of wildflower too. 
I used to live off 25 1/2 and F! small world.
Good luck


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard! My folks (Mother, Father and sister's family) live in Silverthorne and they wish the temps were milder in the winter to keep bees. Make sure you stay in touch with us...I'd love to hear how things are with your plans!


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Ravenseye,

I don't think temps are the problem in Silverthorne.
The temps in Craig, where I used to live, would dip into the -30's and sometimes the high was significantly below 0. The dead outs I had were typically my fault and not from extreme winter temps.
Silverthorne may actually be a bit warmer, but not much.
It think the length of the winter is the problem, it's a very short summer in Summit County.
But I'd sure try some Carniolans if I lived up there.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I'll be visiting in May and I'll continue to nudge her in that direction. Thanks!


----------

